# Lost smell?



## Uk1 (May 1, 2008)

*Hey all , was wondering how or what can cause a plant in its 10th week of flowering to lose its smell of the bud , its not been picked and also the sticky feel to it has gone too & the trichromes are still clear/cloudy thats clear to cloudy ... any suggestions?*


----------



## Mutt (May 1, 2008)

Which strain are you letting go to the 10th week?
Last couple weeks, my plants change aroma as well. Just keep your eye on those trichs and don't worry about the smell.


----------



## lyfr (May 1, 2008)

ive noticed the smell gets real strong and mellows out a bit towards the end of flowering. soon as i hang'em it comes back with a vengence. im with mutt...trich's before most other factors,  and i hope its sativa with ten weeks.good luck


----------



## Crazy Horse (May 2, 2008)

Mine smelled sooo good midflowering, but now I'm nearing the end and all they smell like is skunk weed, with a hint of fruit.


----------



## smokybear (May 2, 2008)

Should be just fine. Keep checkin the trichs and harvest accordingly. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------

